# snowblower stalls when auger is engaged



## fdefilippi1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Snowblower: Troy Bilt 243cc model no.: 31AM66Q4711

At the end of last years winter season I put fuel stabilizer is tank. this year I couldn't get the engine to turn over after hour of trying. I drained the gas and replaced the spark plug which was soot covered. Still the engine wouldn't turn over. I removed the carburetor dis-assembled it and noticed alot of the components where green color which means I probably put too much gas stabilizer in. I ordered a new carburetor, installed it and solved the problem and used it without any issues for the next snow storm.
Last night in New Hampshire we got 4-6 inches of heavy wet snow. I started up the machine and noticed it was racing a lot more than usual. After 45 minutes of use, the engine seemed to lose some power and it shut off when I engaged the auger. I check the shear pins and they're fine. if I don't engage the auger the machine runs fine. I'm thinking there could be two issues I need to ask
1. since we have a gavel driveway, a rock got in damaged a part
2. the carburetor might need to be adjusted. Does this need to be adjusted? and if so how is that done?

BR
Frank


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

did you inspect belt? or with motor off can you manually turn augers to dismiss a jam?

BTW welcome to SBF


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Check that the governer springs are acting the same they did before the carb change

This problem could have been prevented if the fuel was drained out at the end of the season. 

.


----------



## fdefilippi1 (Feb 13, 2019)

I didn't inspect the belts yet, as its loaded with snow and really cold out. With the engine off I can turn the auger in the rear manual with some resistance. However does the carb need to be adjusted or not?


BR
Frank


----------



## fdefilippi1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Is the governer spring the small thin spring that seems flimsy?


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

yes


----------



## fdefilippi1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks, I know what spring you're mentioning now . I assume this could cause the engine to cut out when its under load with the auger engaged?

thx
Frank


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.

Is this machine stored outside in the elements or a garage, shed / tarp ?

Since you have a new carb , and you say it was racing , recheck your carb mounting bolts to make sure they are tight and that you do not have a vacuum leak. 
As said look for obstructions in auger and impeller area and as well the belt housing.
Wet slush combined with sand etc. can build up behind the impeller and form a ice ring and freeze solid , you may have to try to thaw the machine out and then retry the blower.


----------



## fdefilippi1 (Feb 13, 2019)

thanks. the forum i sfill of good info and suggestions with quick responses
The S/B is stored inside a garage away from the elements. rRght now it's in the garage thawing out. 
Along with the checking the governor spring I'll check the carb. mounting bolts, to make sure there tight as well as a vacuum leak.


----------

